# MIxed Bag



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Had a very unusual day hunting my curs for squirrels Tues. Got a late start. Didn't hit the timber until 10 oclock but had two limits of squirrels and four large **** by 2 pm. Not unusual at all to limit out on squirrels, but I have never treed this many midday **** in my life. One is unusual. Two hardly ever happens except maybe early morning or late evening. Four midday is unheard of. Male dog (Digger, on left) had another **** bayed up under a brush pile, and had hold of him a time or two, but couldn't fetch him out. I finally called him off because the female, Tricks, was treed on further into the timber. 

Heckuva day. After this cold spell, both squirrel and **** were exceptionally active. Saw fresh **** tracks upon **** tracks in the melting snow in each of the four woods my buddy and I turned out into. Activity will be back to normal tomorrow, most likely.


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like ya had a fun time to me. Great job.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

nice job !


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Man, I bet those dogs sounded pretty treeing all that game. Great job. Praise up those dogs for their good work.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Huntinbull said:


> Man, I bet those dogs sounded pretty treeing all that game. Great job. Praise up those dogs for their good work.


Music to the ears.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

***** are starting to breed right now, boar **** will stay active all day sometimes looking for females, was all the **** boars?


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

No, it was 50/50, boars and sows. Same with the squirrels, too, which is unusual. Last part of squirrel rut overlaps first part of **** rut, and usually when cold weather comes, you will tree 7 to 8 boar squirrels to every sow.

We've had a long stretch of cold weather, and when Tues came, 38 degrees and heavily overcast, hungry for food _and_ sex, squirrels and **** both were on parade.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Jim, the food and sex??? Or the hunting over curs? LOL


----------

